# Amd



## mitsumoto (Dec 19, 2010)

hello

Configure amd to automount in FreeBSD 8.1.
cdrom, flash drive - works!
floppy - no, why?

/etc/fstab

```
/dev/fd0 		/mnt/floppy msdosfs rw,noauto,-L=ru_RU.KOI8-R,-D=CP1251 0 0
/dev/da0s1      	/mnt/flash  msdosfs rw,noauto,-Wkoi2dos,-Lru_RU.KOI8-R 0 0
/dev/acd0               /mnt/cdrom          cd9660  ro,noauto,-C=koi8-r       0       0
```

/etc/amd.conf

```
[ global ]
restart_mounts =         yes
unmount_on_exit=         yes
```

/etc/amd.map

```
# $FreeBSD: src/etc/amd.map,v 1.9 2002/05/15 22:24:29 obrien Exp $
*               opts:=rw,grpid,resvport,vers=3,proto=tcp,nfs_retransmit_counter=10,nosuid,nodev

localhost            type:=auto;fs:=${map};pref:=${key}/

localhost/cdrom   type:=program;fs:=/mnt/cdrom;\
                        mount:="/sbin/mount mount /mnt/cdrom";\
                        unmount:="/sbin/umount umount /mnt/cdrom"

localhost/flash      type:=program;fs:=/mnt/flash;\
                        mount:="/sbin/mount mount /mnt/flash";\
                        unmount:="/sbin/umount umount /mnt/flash"

localhost/floppy      type:=program;fs:=/mnt/floppy;\
                        mount:="/sbin/mount mount /mnt/floppy";\
                        unmount:="/sbin/umount umount /mnt/floppy"
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
portmap_enable=YES
portmap_flags="-h 127.0.0.1"
amd_enable=YES
amd_flags="-a /.amd_mnt -c 10 -w 2 -l syslog /host /etc/amd.map"
```


```
mkdir /.amd_mnt
ln -s /host/localhost/flash /mnt/flash
ln -s /host/localhost/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
ln -s /host/localhost/cdrom /mnt/floppy
```


```
$ ps -ax|grep amd 
  812  ??  Ss     0:00,18 /usr/sbin/amd -a /.amd_mnt -c 10 -w 2 -l syslog /host /etc/amd.map 
$
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2010)

mitsumoto said:
			
		

> Configure amd to automount in FreeBSD 8.1.
> cdrom, flash drive - works!
> floppy - no, why?


Because it never detects if a floppy has been inserted.


----------



## mitsumoto (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.opennet.ru/base/sys/amd_freebsd_howto.txt.html

Checked in FreeBSD 8.1
works only floppy!
cdrom not.


----------



## jalla (Dec 20, 2010)

mitsumoto said:
			
		

> http://www.opennet.ru/base/sys/amd_freebsd_howto.txt.html
> 
> Checked in FreeBSD 8.1
> works only floppy!
> cdrom not.



I'm sure that link is very useful for several users of this forum ... maybe


----------

